# OUCH !!!!!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All I have to say is ouch


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Wow, Dunny really needs to get out of the house.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha!

and

:uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

What the ----?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Where'd you find that...? And why were you looking for it?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A friend that is into tats sent it to me along with some tat pictures.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

And here I thought you just had a fettish


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

sometimes i just dont understand people


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I dunno, I guess it could be cool if you loved pain and had a good body for it. I hate pain and don't feel my body is anywhere near ready for that kind of public humiliation....but maybe when I lost 20lbs. Probably not though :roll:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Im starting to think in maybe 5 years people are going to start amputating limbs as the new cool thing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I sometimes just can't understand people.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just when you thought you seen it all.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is another one that he sent me.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I bet these are the kinda girls that crawl into the shower and let guy's .......
Aww screw it it's a lil too gross.

Scott :rock:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

And the purpose of that is what??!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

sarge439";p="62649 said:


> And the purpose of that is what??!!


It's so you can get your ribbon stuck around a doorknob and tear your side out... :shock:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

you might think that this is a bit strange, but I kinda like it. You know if she is going to do this, she's gotta have a great body, and into all kinds of freaky sex.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dude, I don't know about the freaky sex part...her body may hurt too much after the piercings...and who knows how long she's going to be sore from them!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Or what other kinds of sores might develop from them... or the freaky sex! :shock:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

kttref";p="62689 said:


> Dude, I don't know about the freaky sex part...her body may hurt too much after the piercings...and who knows how long she's going to be sore from them!


It may hurt right after it was done, but do you think it hurt for a long time?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Still, I have a feeling doing ANYTHING in bed would be a lot easier without being like "Oh baby, watch out for my back rings...."....or "Oh watch out for those, don't scratch my bad too hard..." 

You get my point.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

And a nasty infection would always look sexy too..[web:a2d7dfbad9]http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/Business/DragonButterfly/Bad-rem.jpg[/web:a2d7dfbad9]


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like the plague.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

RPD931";p="62716 said:


> And a nasty infection would always look sexy too..[web:9a53a0a70a]http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/Business/DragonButterfly/Bad-rem.jpg[/web:9a53a0a70a]


is this a snake bite?


----------

